# Refrigerator is always running



## debodun (Dec 2, 2017)

I had this problem back in August, but then the refrigerator wasn't cooling. Now it sounds like a fan and not the condenser and the fridge actually feels colder than usual. Since I can't move the fridge, if I defrost it again, I have to turn the power off at the beaker box which also shuts off power to two other rooms. Do you think another defrost is in order? I hate the hassle of having to find someone to take my frozen and other perishable items. The fridge isn't that old - I'll have had it 7 years this coming March.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 2, 2017)

I don't understand why, if it's only 7 years old, it's not frost free?

Oh well, check the setting, maybe you have it on Coldest. You can raise it a bit but not too much.

The ideal temperature range for your fridge is *35 to 38 degrees Fahrenheit*.
Bacteria growth starts tripling around the 40 degree mark and things freeze at 32, so we're sticking with 35 to 38 as a goal.

*invest in a refrigerator thermometer*. 
http://www.thekitchn.com/at-what-te...frigerator-be-set-tips-from-the-kitchn-171174


----------



## terry123 (Dec 2, 2017)

I agree.  Always check your settings. Bought mine new 3 years ago and when delivered, the man set it and told me to leave it alone.  I have and its been great. Don't understand why yours isn't frost free either!


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2017)

It is frost free, inside. It the outside that gets ice build-up. I haven't touched the settings, either. It's run fine for 4 months. The two times I had problems was after I left open bowls of water in the fridge to soak or crisp up veggies.


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm not sure which is the best option - buy a new fridge (mine is only 5 years old) or try to have it repaired. I may have to pay as much to get it fixed as I would a new fridge. Being in the boonndocks, the places that do large appliance repair are few. When I had a problem before, I called one and he never returned my call. The other one came he took one look at it and said "I don't repair closed circuit appliances." Then I have to pay him for his time anyway.


----------



## Loosey (Dec 5, 2017)

Refrigerators should last a lot longer than 5-7 years!  

I recommend taking the pointy snout for the vacuum cleaner to the underneath front.  There is an easily removeable grill there.

Then have someone help you pull it away from the wall and vacuum out the back side.  There is a panel that you'll probably need an allen wrench to remove, but do: it gets gunked up in there.

I know precious little about such things, but I know if refrigerator parts aren't getting enough air they will have to run excessively.  I have 2 cats and a dog and pet hair seems to like to gather all up in there, even though I do keep the floor clean.  (That's my story and I'm sticking to it!)

About a year ago I had to replace my 19 year old refrigerator.  Bought the same one except with a freezer drawer on the bottom instead of a freezer door on the bottom.  It was $700 more than the old one!  I'm still aghast.

Probably the place where you bought it has or can recommend a service team if need be.  Good luck!


----------



## Don M. (Dec 5, 2017)

Get the Make, Model and Serial number of the fridge, then go to either AppliancePartsPros.com, or RepairClinic.com, and look up the troubleshooting hints that relate to your problem.  In all likelihood, your "Defroster Control" is failing, allowing excess ice buildup, in the freezer, which blocks the drain tube...at which point, everything goes to pot.  Depending upon the make/model of the fridge, a new defroster control should run less than $50, and take about 15 minutes to replace....but the drain tube will have to be defrosted...which could take several hours, unless the repairman is able to flush it with warm water.  The labor costs will be the biggest cost...unless you have a local handyman who is willing to do you a favor.  If you want post the make/model, etc., I can give you better information.


----------



## debodun (Dec 6, 2017)

Don M. said:


> If you want post the make/model, etc., I can give you better information.



Amana    ABB1922FEW3


----------



## Don M. (Dec 6, 2017)

debodun said:


> Amana    ABB1922FEW3



OK....I would suspect that the temperature control might be the root cause.  The first thing to check would be to remove all the food from the freezer compartment and look for any ice buildup on the bottom of the cabinet....and/or pulling the fridge from the wall, and going into the bottom rear and looking for any evidence of ice in the drain tube.  Another, even easier approach is to buy a couple of small cheap thermometers from Walmart, and mount them in the freezer compartment and fridge...and check them 3 or 4 times a day.  If the temp control is working properly, you should see the freezer temp rise to 40 or 45 degrees once every 24 hours, so as to defrost the freezer, and drain the excess ice.  If it is the temperature control, the price for the part is $53.13.  However, this model also uses a circuit board control which would cost $190.50 if it has gone bad.  In that case, the parts and labor would almost be half the cost of a new basic fridge.  Here is the parts breakdown for your model....see items 15 and 5.

http://www.appliancepartspros.com/02-refrigerator-liner-parts-for-maytag-abb1922few3.html

For starters, get a couple of small thermometers, install and monitor them.  Set the fridge for about 38-40 degrees, and the freezer for about 0 degrees, and watch the thermometers...especially the freezer.  If you don't see it cycling above freezing once a day, the controls are probably bad.  You might also listen closely to the freezer compartment and see if you hear the evaporator fan running...the motor may be bad....$44.70...or the thermistor may be bad...$25.95.

http://www.appliancepartspros.com/03-freezer-liner-parts-for-maytag-abb1922few3.html

Bottom line...there are several things that can cause your problem, and it may require someone who is skilled to take a good look at it, and determine the cause.  Finding a competent repair person is sometimes the hardest part.  I had a repair person come out...ONCE...on the washing machine, and that was a major disappointment.  The dude just played with his laptop for 1/2 hour...looking at the parts breakdowns, etc., and after over an hour, he said it just a problem with the washer not being balanced on the floor properly....gave me a bill for $150 and left.  A couple of days later, I went into the machine, and found a broken balance spring which was allowing the tub to vibrate excessively.  I fixed it myself for $20.  

Good luck!


----------



## debodun (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks for all the info, Don. I don't know how to set the thermostat for a particular temp. The adjuster just goes from a blank line up to a setting of 7. I assume the 7 is the coldest setting. I turned both the controls to a blank line, but the sound continued. It so cold now in the fridge compartment, the tomatoes in the crisper froze.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 6, 2017)

debodun said:


> Thanks for all the info, Don. I don't know how to set the thermostat for a particular temp. The adjuster just goes from a blank line up to a setting of 7. I assume the 7 is the coldest setting. I turned both the controls to a blank line, but the sound continued. It so cold now in the fridge compartment, the tomatoes in the crisper froze.



That's why I suggest you buy a couple of small basic thermometers and position them in both the freezer and fridge compartments.  The "Controls" are of little help in setting the optimum temperatures...whereas a small thermometer, and some experimentation will allow you to find the correct "setting".  I keep these thermometers in both of our fridges, and the freezer....I trust the thermometer more than the factory controls.  Ultimately, you are going to probably have to call for service on this fridge...and hope you get someone who knows what they are doing....it's kind of hard to give you a correct diagnosis from 1500 miles away.


----------



## debodun (Dec 7, 2017)

I spoke to a local electrical contractor that also sells a limited stock of appliances out of his small store. He said from my description it sounded like a problem with the defrost cycle mechanism. He suggested I did what I did before when it malfunctioned back in August - turn the power off, leave it for a day, then plug it back in and see what happens. Unfortunately, his technician that services refrigerators is on vacation and they only service Whirlpool brand appliances.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 7, 2017)

debodun said:


> I spoke to a local electrical contractor that also sells a limited stock of appliances out of his small store. He said from my description it sounded like a problem with the defrost cycle mechanism. He suggested I did what I did before when it malfunctioned back in August - turn the power off, leave it for a day, then plug it back in and see what happens. Unfortunately, his technician that services refrigerators is on vacation and they only service Whirlpool brand appliances.



Yup, I suspect your fridge is "icing up" and the controls aren't working properly.  Letting it sit for a day or two should defrost it good, but then, the cycle will start all over again, and continue until you find/fix the real problem.  I had a similar problem on our fridge last year, and I replaced the bad part for $30....but then, I know how to work on these things.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2017)

Tomatoes are better when not refrigerated. I know it's off topic, but still....


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 12, 2018)

There's about a 30$ part right behind the setting dial. I forget the precise name but it's basically a timer/thermostat for the fridge. Are the gaskets and seals good? Is the rear of the fridge spacey enough for ventilation to cool/take off heat?


----------



## debodun (Jan 13, 2018)

I had the jazz board replaced about a month ago. It's almost a new fridge, so I doubt there's a problem with the gaskets. They tech that fixed it before probably would have mentioned it. I haven'y changed the settings.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 13, 2018)

This is why your electric bill was higher. Refrigerator Is Always Running!


----------



## BobF (Jan 13, 2018)

We had a several years old reefer start acting up and not much we did changed anything.   So I went to a dealer and asked for service.    His guy came out and looked around.    He wanted our vacuum and worked around on the front then pulled the machine forward and vacuumed around the rear area.

What ever it was it is now OK and works fine.   We no longer keep the controls a the extreme.   We did pay for service time but had no parts changed out.    Cleaned out for sure.


----------

